# One foot in the grave!



## Justme (Oct 25, 2014)

This topic is not meant to be too gloomy and humour is encouraged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you are anything like me, the older you get the faster and faster the days seem to fly by, and one can't help thinking that the final curtain is looming larger with each passing week. Does this thought make you scared, or do you face it with equanimity?

I am avoiding cliff tops as my kids are awaiting the day I get too senile so they can launch me off one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Seriously though, I want to go into the last goodnight without too much suffering, and totally cease to be. I hope I haven't been in error in my belief that this life is all there is, and the afterlife is a figment of the human imagination.


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 25, 2014)

Time does seem to fly by faster now that I'm retired. But I'm enjoying life even though I know I'm getting closer to the ole dirt nap.   As far an after life is concerned, I do believe there is a heaven. I'm just hoping I'm not diverted in the other direction.


----------



## Justme (Oct 25, 2014)

Bullie76 said:


> Time does seem to fly by faster now that I'm retired. But I'm enjoying life even though I know I'm getting closer to the ole dirt nap.   As far an after life is concerned, I do believe there is a heaven. I'm just hoping I'm not diverted in the other direction.



If there is an afterlife I will definitely be heading for the hotter destination, I am stocking up on asbestos clothing!!


----------



## oldman (Oct 25, 2014)

It's sort of ironic that you ask that question because right now I am just over diverticulitis, but each time I get ill, I ask myself, "Is this the beginning of the end?" I am not speaking about the common cold or an ache or a pain, but an illness that has been known to take people down, which would include the flu for those our age. 

I do believe if Heaven and I do consider myself a Christian. I have read here on this forum that there are some that have no beliefs in such things and like I have always said, "To each his own."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2014)

Very funny about the cliffs and the asbestos suit Justme!   I'm impressed that you mentioned about the afterlife the way you did, I'm a bit like you, I think this life might be it, but who knows, nobody has come back from the dead to tell us.  I learned more than I wanted to know about heaven and hell in Catholic school for 8 years, and that just convinced me otherwise.

The time is flying by incredibly fast for me too, hours, weeks, years...can't believe it!   I don't think of myself as having one foot in the grave yet, but I do often think of the day when either my husband or myself will pass on.  Like you, I hope it's not too painful or extended, if I was dying slowly of a terminal illness, I'd seek assisted suicide or something equivalent.

I think it's hard not to think of death when we get older, but honestly, in my head most of the time, I'm still a teenager...like my rock music, joke around with hubby, like to laugh and enjoy the wonders of this life while I can.  Life is good.  :yes:


----------



## pchrise (Oct 25, 2014)

If this life is a templet not liking the idea. We got no vote comming here and it lookss like the same on the way out  Just want Peace


----------



## drifter (Oct 25, 2014)

I discussed this recently with my doctor when he suggested we give Pollaltive care and or hospice a heads up on me. I told him I wanted to go at home in my sleep. He said, 'Don't we all?'


----------



## Debby (Oct 25, 2014)

Oooh I love this topic!  Does that sound weird?  I guess it probably does doesn't it?  Oh well, that's just me.

But seriously, I spend so much time thinking about this and I feel great doing so.  And why do I feel like that you ask?  Well, I've spent the last seven years reading everything I can find on near death experiences, the science behind them, just anything to do with that phase of our lives including what physicists are saying about the nature of reality and I have no doubt that life goes on and on and on......and it is wonderful - for everybody!

I'm actually kind of looking forward to it at this point.

As for the lead up to the big day, well like everyone else, fingers crossed eh?  In the meantime I'm trying to stay as healthy as possible (good food/exercise) so that when I finally kick the bucket, there will be amazement and the first comments will be, 'geeze, I saw her just yesterday and she looked great".


----------



## grannyjo (Oct 25, 2014)

My son recently asked me how I feel about death now that I'm getting older - am I frightened or worried.  I could honestly tell him that I'm neither - I've reached the stage where I accept that it is inevitable - I have to die sometime.  I am hoping though that I go quickly.


----------



## pchrise (Oct 25, 2014)

*What does being older have to do with one foot in the grave Last I checked a lot of young people died in the last few days and weeks and year. It is just a bit front and center for us I guess but not a given*


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 25, 2014)

Like Ned Kelly, I want to die game.


----------



## jujube (Oct 27, 2014)

I hope there's a Purgatory, because right now heaven won't want me and hell will be afraid I'll take over......


----------



## oldman (Oct 27, 2014)

My doctor used to have a sign in his office and I liked it and commented so often that he wanted to give it to me, but I refused it. I am sure that at least some of you saw a similar sign. 

"I want to live forever.
 So far, so good."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

Seriously if my dogs and daughter are cared for I'm ready for the ice floe now. But then a new grand-boy and maybe there is a purpose there. It's a mixed bag, I don't want to outlive hubby, yet even best buddie's partner is too afraid of my dear Callie, and my daughter might be a challenge for just about anyone...okay so by default I have to carry on.


----------



## Lon (Sep 23, 2015)

At my age of 81 I am certainly cognizant of my mortality but have no fear of death. I never think about a HEREAFTER, because I don't believe in one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 23, 2015)

If all my dogs, cats, and assorted rodents aren't coming back to me in the next life I ain't goin' !!!! Now wait...fish...do fish count? How does that work? Like several schools of assorted Koi and variations thereof...do they like float in a hereafter???


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Linda (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with what our youngest son, Ron age 40 with the beard, said about our oldest son, age 49 last April.  I too am ready to go.  My husband says he's going to live to 110.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 23, 2015)

The only thing worse than dying alone, is living alone....


----------



## chic (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm way too busy to die or to even think of death. Seriously. I still have goals. I'm inspired by a senior woman I saw on PBS who was writing her doctoral thesis on the economics of Europe post World War I at the age of 97! She receieved her masters degree at 95 and went on for her doctorate. It's only impossible until somebody does it. Even when I feel less than 100% this remains my motto.


----------



## Linda (Sep 24, 2015)

chic said:


> I'm way too busy to die or to even think of death. Seriously. I still have goals. I'm inspired by a senior woman I saw on PBS who was writing her doctoral thesis on the economics of Europe post World War I at the age of 97! She receieved her masters degree at 95 and went on for her doctorate. It's only impossible until somebody does it. Even when I feel less than 100% this remains my motto.



Chic you sound like my husband, and so does that 97 year old lady.  Bless her heart.  I bet she would be fun to sit down and have a long conversation with.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2015)

Fur I think perhaps their fishy spirits swim wherever they wish.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2015)

I still see faces in the clouds, and wonder in the world. For now, that is enough. Barring dementia, I think my mind will always be young and open to new experiences. Death will be what it is. I prefer to concentrate on living in the now. I am blessed with some wonderful friends. They are pearls in my life. It is good. Also, some of the older people on this forum are truly a source of inspiration.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2015)

When asked what he thought about dying Woody Allen said that he wasn't in favor of it.  I agree...


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

At this age, regardless of our health, we all face the same incurable disease. Its called arithmetic. At 82, I think about death every day. I've lost a son and my wife within the past year. Managing to amuse myself, but life isn't what it used to be, for sure. It feels sort of .like reading a magazine in the waiting room, while waiting to be called for your appointment. :devil:

I am not afraid of death. I am worried about how to get there. Wish I had a button to push. Hoping to drop with a thud on my living room floor and not be found for three days.
As a non-believer, not interested in getting into Heaven or worried about going to Hell. Looking forward to a long nap.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> The only thing worse than dying alone, is living alone....



No doubt about it.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Are yo kidding?  I love living alone and doing what I want when I want!


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 24, 2015)

I like living alone also. Boyfriend is always welcome to visit, but not move in.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I hear you, Ralphy. There is a plus side to everything. I have noted people who have had the most loving, long term relationships that they truly cherished go out and buy new furniture right after their spouse died, or mention how much more closet space they have. Circumstances alter cases. To be happy alone, you have to be healthy, and not have mobility problems.
After sharing my life for over half a century, my right arm misses a back to rub and a hand to hold. When something funny happens, its much funnier if someone laughs with you. I get your point, though. "Its an ill wind that blows no good."


----------



## Toyboyroy (Sep 24, 2015)

I have thoughts the same as most of you and I dare say that everyone does.  With some people it may send them over the edge dwelling on the idea of nothing to look forward too, after all nobody has ever come back and said there is life after death.

Heaven/Hell has no place or meaning for me. I believe in the here and now, I am an Atheist and for what its worth I think when my eyes are closed for the last time there will be nothing, no feelings, no sight of a bright light, stairway to the Pearly Gates etc.

Think about this.....Before you were born, have you any recollection of a previous life.   I guess the answer is no.....so why would there be an afterlife.  If those who believe there is an afterlife then they must believe they were reincarnated to this life and the circle will go on.

Then you have a certain percentage that believe we will be reincarnated back as an animal,  what happens when that animal dies, do that percentage think we will be reincarnated to a fish, reptile, insect or an invertebrate.

I was born from the love of a man and woman, I came into this world the same as the rest of you (knowing nothing), Living is how you adapt yourself and learn to enjoy it. When its over it`s over. So whilst I`m here I intend to make the most out of the gift my parents give me. LIFE.


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 24, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI     This song is kinda joyful to me, don't ask me why.

I hope when my time comes, it will be like my husband did - fast as he just drifted off in my arms.  A few minutes of looking weak and me insisting to take him to the hospital. He was pulling funny faces at me to make me laugh mere minutes before he breathed his last. I believe in a Supreme Universal Being.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 24, 2015)

luking4frens said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI     This song is kinda joyful to me, don't ask me why.
> 
> I hope when my time comes, it will be like my husband did - fast as he just drifted off in my arms.  A few minutes of looking weak and me insisting to take him to the hospital. He was pulling funny faces at me to make me laugh mere minutes before he breathed his last. I believe in a Supreme Universal Being.



I don't share your view on any supreme power, but how I would love to go as your husband did. My sincere sympathy to you for your loss.


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 24, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> I don't share your view on any supreme power, but how I would love to go as your husband did. My sincere sympathy to you for your loss.



Thank you,  Underock 1.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2015)

They say; "You can't take it with you."

If THAT'S the case;  I ain't goin' !


----------



## Toyboyroy (Sep 24, 2015)

My Deepest Condolences luking4frens.


This is the song I picked to be played in the Crematorium when they decide to put me in the oven.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiwdhmf7JSw

Roy


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 24, 2015)

Toyboyroy said:


> My Deepest Condolences luking4frens.
> 
> 
> This is the song I picked to be played in the Crematorium when they decide to put me in the oven.
> ...



Thank you Roy and cool song.  My husband passed away 4 years ago - we were together for 36 wonderful years but life goes on.  Regards, Susan.


----------



## Susie (Sep 24, 2015)

grannyjo said:


> My son recently asked me how I feel about death now that I'm getting older - am I frightened or worried.  I could honestly tell him that I'm neither - I've reached the stage where I accept that it is inevitable - I have to die sometime.  I am hoping though that I go quickly.


Agree totally with you, grannyjo!
A few times this year I thought it was my turn to enter the "Pearly Gates", but again with massive help and encouragement I was pushed to the end of the line.(queue)


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 24, 2015)

I've been married to the same man for over half a century. If he were not here I would not seek to replace him and I would probably enjoy the experience of living alone for a while. I would however get a cat to talk to. If able, I would also take off on little solo adventures. There is still a lot of the world I haven't explored yet.

If I could no longer live by myself, I would rather move into supported accommodation than live with either of my children. I enjoy company and community living doesn't seem too bad an option.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

luking4frens said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI     This song is kinda joyful to me, don't ask me why.
> 
> I hope when my time comes, it will be like my husband did - fast as he just drifted off in my arms.  A few minutes of looking weak and me insisting to take him to the hospital. He was pulling funny faces at me to make me laugh mere minutes before he breathed his last. I believe in a Supreme Universal Being.



Funny Luking4frens, I like that song too, and once said here that it's what I would have played at my funeral (if I had a funeral, which I won't).  My condolences for the loss of your husband. :rose:


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 24, 2015)

luking4frens said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZQxH_8raCI     This song is kinda joyful to me, don't ask me why.
> 
> I hope when my time comes, it will be like my husband did - fast as he just drifted off in my arms.  A few minutes of looking weak and me insisting to take him to the hospital. He was pulling funny faces at me to make me laugh mere minutes before he breathed his last. I believe in a Supreme Universal Being.



I've always loved that song, too -- and it IS joyful!  I've always wondered how they made that background sound.

My condolences on the loss of your husband.


----------



## Lon (Sep 24, 2015)

Dying Alone & Living Alone is no big deal. Living in pain, living unhappily is far worse. To Each His Own.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I've always wondered how they made that background sound.



I don't know the lingo Butterfly because I don't play instruments, but they explain some about the background sounds of that song on Wikipedia.




> According to one source and to DaShiell, Greenbaum used a Fender Telecaster with a fuzz box built into the body to generate the song's characteristic guitar sound.
> 
> Moreover, DaShiell explained how he created the song's distinctive "beeping" fills:"I actually played the lead guitar parts on Spirit, using a 61-62 SG Les Paul, a 68 Marshall Plexi 100w half stack and a home-made overdrive box in front of the Marshall.
> 
> ...


----------



## luking4frens (Sep 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Funny Luking4frens, I like that song too, and once said here that it's what I would have played at my funeral (if I had a funeral, which I won't).  My condolences for the loss of your husband. :rose:



Thank you Seabreeze & Butterfly too.  

You know I like the idea of not having a funeral with all that expense which will not benefit my family.  Buddhists believe that the body is just a husk. When we expire our soul leaves to the next life as befits our Karma.  I was looking at donating my body to science.  At least in death I can still be of use with the macabre thought of being cut into body chunks for study, which does come into mind. Hmmmmmmm!:love_heart:


----------



## dollie (Jul 13, 2017)

thats what i have done is donated my body to science-


----------



## Trade (Jul 13, 2017)

Justme said:


> This topic is not meant to be too gloomy and humour is encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to have enough advance notice so that I can clear the porn searches from my browsing history.

Other than that, I have three grand kids. That's enough to pass the DNA baton. And when you come right down to it, isn't that what it's all about?


----------



## Manatee (Jul 14, 2017)

The Grim Reaper is surely coming, but I don't want to know when.  My mother passed at 91, she went to bed and didn't wake up.  That is the preferred way.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 14, 2017)

My only fear about dying is about pain management. Hopefully my hubby or kids will see to it that I am comfortable until the end. I also hope they will respect my wishes as to me not wanting any drastic measures taken to prolong my life. I do have a living will stating this. I don't want to hear about new treatments for this or that. I saw my Mom go through 3 rounds of chemo and nothing helped. She just got weaker and more miserable. I also hope my kids are settled and happy in their lives. Then I can die in peace.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2017)

I am much more afraid of losing my independence. To me, that would be a fate worse than death.


----------



## drifter (Jul 14, 2017)

My,my, suppose we all lived before and died, and this is hell?


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 14, 2017)

drifter said:


> My,my, suppose we all lived before and died, and this is hell?



Then it's sure not as bad as they said it would be.  Glad I decided to have a good time in my previous life.  And I'm looking forward to eternity. layful:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2017)

This thread made me think of this song from 1968.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 15, 2017)

My mom turned 84. I wished her many more years. She said, " Oh God! I hope not!" (She died at 92.) I'm 71 and getting to feel that way. 
But one thing that DOES really piss me off is getting flyers from mortuaries and cemeteries.


----------



## Lara (Jul 21, 2017)

drifter said:


> My,my, suppose we all lived before and died, and this is hell?


I thought of that once too, that this might be hell now, but there seems to be an equal amount of heaven too. Maybe that's so we become keenly aware of the difference in order to exercise our ability to choose between right and wrong, good and evil, etc. I don't think this is hell. I think it's a training ground, a daily test, and a final evaluation.

Separate from that idea, we look up and see beautiful sunrises, sunsets, cloud formations, stars, and moon. We look down and see dirt. The center is fire. 

"If you die in an elevator choose the up button, not the down"


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 22, 2017)

fuzzybuddy said:


> My mom turned 84. I wished her many more years. She said, " Oh God! I hope not!" (She died at 92.) I'm 71 and getting to feel that way.
> *But one thing that DOES really piss me off is getting flyers from mortuaries and cemeteries.*



Oh I'm with ya on that-  and I started receiving them when I first moved to this state and was only in mid-40s.  To top it off, some of those places think they're funny-  a truly morbid idea of 'humor.'  The first one I received:  a plain white business-sized envelope with 'THINK OUTSIDE THE BOX!' in the return-address section... it was an ad from a cremation company.  Another was a postcard from a funeral service- a drawing of a highway with a big 'EXIT' sign on it.  Kinda warped, don't you think?!?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2017)

Sounds like their advertising department was run by some very young, healthy people!


----------

